# HTML-Formular mit Java Script berechnen



## namor144 (17. Okt 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

habe eine Frage bezüglich Java Script 

Hier ein Ausschnitt meines Formulares welches ich mit HTML programmiert habe.

http://rapidshare.com/files/425661240/Formular.html

Nun möchte ich darunter ein 3 Summenfeld machen welches Pro Spalte automatisch die Zahlen vor dem "="
zusammenzählen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie soetwas geht???

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Okt 2010)

du gehst mit einer schleife durch alle Dropdown boxen.
Von jeder dropdown box holst du dir das selektierte option und addierst alle values auf.
Das ergebnis kannste dir dann irgendwo hinschreiben 

Das ganze lässt sich relativ elegant mit jquery und dessen selectors lösen (mit purem js aber auch).


----------



## namor144 (18. Okt 2010)

Hi könntest du mir eventuell einen link schicken wie soetwas auszusehen hat, habe nämlich keine ahnung in JS von If Anweisungen.

Oder eventuell einen Ansatz zum lösen zeigen.

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (18. Okt 2010)

habe jetzt keine lust da zu testen, aber mit nen bissl debuggen hauste da schon die fehler raus:


```
var dd = document.getElementById('deineDropDownId');
var value = dd.options[dd.selectedIndex].value;
alert(value);
```
*So in etwa* kommst du an den value des selektrieten elements. Schau ansonsten einfach mal bei SelfHtml vorbei, da steht das sicherlich auch.


----------



## namor144 (19. Okt 2010)

Hey danke noch mal für die Hilfestellung gestern.

Habe es dann heute um 3 in der nacht fertig bekommen so das es funktioniert!

Herzlichen dank


----------

